
TLDRead – Sparknotes for Research Papers - tayvz
https://www.tldread.org
======
tayvz
Hey All, I built a program that takes research articles and uses Machine
Learning to automatically summarize papers and mount them as a dashboard to
get a quick overview. If you enjoy it please show some love on product hunt:
www.producthunt.com/posts/tldread

